# Data cable Nokia USB DKU-2



## Andres Cuenca

Este cable se utiliza para conectar al computador través del puerto USB los siguientes móviles Nokia: N70, N90, N91, 3230, 3300, 6170, 6230, 6230i, 6260, 6630, 6650, 6670, 6680, 6681, 7270, 7600, 7710, 9300, 9500 Communicator. La gestión de los datos se realiza a través del software Nokia PC Suite.

La construcción es muy simple, como se aprecia en el diagrama solo se necesita un cable USB, un conector de manos libres, y un diodo 1N4148. La utilización de este diodo es primordial ya que el es el encargado de retornar la señal ACI (Auto Connect Ignition) que le indica al teléfono la presencia de este cable.


----------

